# Excel hack for guide placement



## ifishhatteras (Jul 15, 2018)

I wanted to easily visualize/change number/distance/size of guides on a blank before taping on for wrapping. I started by measuring the distance from bottom of inside of ring to the guide feet and the distance from top inside of ring to feet for size 10 - 40 kw rings. I entered distances between each guide then created a graph from the last 4 columns in the table. The mid value is (low + high)/2. Third column is distance before plus next guide distance(so I can get total length of where the last guide lands on the blank). This is my planning for the NFC 1207 blank on backorder. The tip length is 85" so the last guide will be close to the end at 83".



guide sizedistance0​lowmidhigh10​5​5​5.3​8.85​12.4​10​6​11​5.3​8.85​12.4​10​7​18​5.3​8.85​12.4​10​8​26​5.3​8.85​12.4​10​9​35​5.3​8.85​12.4​12​11​46​6.3​10.8​15.3​20​16​62​11.5​19.15​26.8​25​21​83​19.7​29.75​39.8​

I did a line graph of the last 4 columns to visualize. X-axis is column 3 with the last 3 columns showing distance from foot on the y-axis. Any time I want to use different rings or adjust distance I just change the distance value or change the guide information. If I use the above distances and look down the guides, the first three will be concentric circles. If I want 7 guides instead of 8 I can delete a row and easily re-adjust distances to keep final guide distance to tip the same.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

This is quite a bit of research and data planning. I am impressed. 

On most of my heavers I use larger guides as in 30 25 20 20 16 16 12 12 and on a couple sticks it is all
16's after the 20's. I also turn the first 30 guide around to have less problems with the shock knot getting hung up, which I learned from Ryan White. 

After experiencing far too many shock knot blowups which had an almost certain end result of respooling, I went back to larger guides. Back in the day the guides on heavers were usually 16 at the smallest

You also could ask Loomis what spacing they used in their prototype testing.

Keep up the analysis.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Garboman said:


> This is quite a bit of research and data planning. I am impressed.
> 
> On most of my heavers I use larger guides as in 30 25 20 20 16 16 12 12 and on a couple sticks it is all
> 16's after the 20's. I also turn the first 30 guide around to have less problems with the shock knot getting hung up, which I learned from Ryan White.
> ...


Just got back for haterras.........dropped a F15 in the sand  then I promptly blew up its replacement, a fathom 15 casting special on the first cast due to EXACTLY what you mentioned. Shock knot on top guide......its just makes it worse when your wife is laughing at you......and you try to ignore her but can't. BTW, the fishing SUCKED.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

May I ask what type of shock knot you were using ?


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

pcbtightlines said:


> May I ask what type of shock knot you were using ?


Lee at Teaches Lair taught me a no name......I would say it somewhat resembles a Alberto to a degree......and I am pretty sure I know what did it. If I am at home I often will put a touch of glue on them. I probably got to much on it. I have never had one fail me but being the OCD person I am I will always use a touch of glue just for good measure..I wish I could have looked at that knot to just see..........


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Ok so is it tied to a Bimini twist ?


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

pcbtightlines said:


> Ok so is it tied to a Bimini twist ?


Somewhat but it reminds me more of Alberto. The jackass that took my phone out of my truck last week took a video of Lee making that knot in it with them . When I am back down in a few weeks I will see if he will let me make another and put it on line with his permission. I would just send it to your phone but I can't. Its best knot I ever used, very small and sleek.......he only uses 4 twist as well. Much less than a Alberto and when you come back through with the line you do not go to the end loop. next to last.........I suck at trying to describe something like that. With that said when using braid to mono I still like a uni to uni a lot on a spinning reel..........just never had a lot of issues with them in that capacity. As a edit, I will just leave the line off that fathom and let him load it for me. So I can video it. I have to disassemble that F15 as well to clean so I'll do the same with it. Again, Lee has been super friendly and helpful to me. I appreciate his kindness a great deal and wish I had just a touch of his fishing talent. River may chime in, he worked with Lee and I am sure he knows that knot very well. My guess is he uses it as well.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Lee uses a Bimini to a no name knot.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

No Glue needed.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Sound about right........I lack the terminology to describe it and its a fact I suck at knots. I just know it works......


----------

